# Logic 3 steering wheel controller



## coyoteron (Jan 12, 2010)

I have some racing games (dirt track racing 2, sprint cars, etc) but my Logic 3, Topdrive GT-PSU448 steering wheel controller doesn't work properly. On a fairly regular basis the car just darts to the right, yet other times it works very well. It is properly installed and calibrated on the computer and as I assign new control functions (my games seem only to provide for joystick or keyboard) everything seems proper. Can't figure out why the cars dart to the right somewhat frequently. I am pretty much a computer novice and appreciate any help that anyone can provide. I know I would get so much more enjoyment from my games if functioning properly. Much thanks!
Coyote Ron


----------



## stefanov (Apr 6, 2010)

I have same problem. Iwe figured it out, the problem is about when u turn left, the wheel first turning right a bit, after turning left. I checked it in calibration. For me the X calibration center is at 127. When i turning the wheel a little bit left, it move to right to 140-160 simetimes. When i turn it more to left, it will starting to turn left. It is very annoying, if u need to turn left in a racing game, the car starting to right. I found only one thing for solve this, if u setup a deadzone for it. But i know it is not good, so if anyone knows a better way, please help


----------

